# “I’m Gonna Knock You Out!” Rapper LL Cool J to compete in MMA



## strike-hard (May 25, 2009)

> LL Cool J, also known as Jason Todd Smith made an announcement today that he intends to compete in a future Mixed Martial Arts event, although no opponent, specific date or promotion has been announced yet.
> 
> Currently filming for his upcoming TV series NCIS, LL Cool J’s schedule has been pretty hectic, but has somehow found the time to train for this upcoming event, stating in an interview “This is very important to me, always has been, I’ve sang about knocking people out, now I’m actually going to be able to do it, I’m coming full circle baby”.
> 
> ...


Sorry if in wrong section, didnt know where to post it. saw it over at the bodybuilding forums, and they had a link to rap news central. 

canseco, walker, and now ll cool j. they keep on coming. hopefully he makes it and we see him in the ufc or maybe even strikeforce.


----------



## naturlystoned (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe he can fight the Green Ranger? http://www.worstpreviews.com/headline.php?id=14935


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I love how LL Cool J is focusing on the pure strenght of his punches to carry him through a bout. Here's a guy who lifts like a madman and strength trains, and that will be the bread and butter he'll rely upon. 

Based on just looking at him, he'll probably be competing in the Light Heavyweight or Heavyweight division. Good luck with either of those, as LHW, he'll have some of the fiercest competition today, and in the Heavyweight division, he'll be one of the smallest fighters around. 

If he is fighting heavyweight, I may actually have to root for Mir...


----------



## naturlystoned (Nov 18, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I love how LL Cool J is focusing on the pure strenght of his punches to carry him through a bout. Here's a guy who lifts like a madman and strength trains, and that will be the bread and butter he'll rely upon.
> 
> Based on just looking at him, he'll probably be competing in the Light Heavyweight or Heavyweight division. Good luck with either of those, as LHW, he'll have some of the fiercest competition today, and in the Heavyweight division, he'll be one of the smallest fighters around.
> 
> If he is fighting heavyweight, I may actually have to root for Mir...


If he actually fights, it won't be in the UFC.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

LL Cool J vs. Green Ranger vs. Jose Canseco, triple threat match


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

his opponent should come out to cannibus - 2nd round KO


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

he's gonna fight rashad in lieu of rampage.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Well... at least he won't have a problem selecting entrance music.

This can't be as bad as that Old Spice commercial? can it?

Attention-whoring or a sign of hard times?

wow so many questions, I'm so confoosed.

This can't be real, he's set to star in NCIS:LA


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool news, although if he doesn't start singing in the middle of his fight I will be disappointed.

Also, thread moved to General MMA.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Posting in Troll thread


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

link or it didn't happen.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Toxic said:


> link or it didn't happen.


Actually I found the link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

did I read that right or am I seeing things.. it stated that he had a martial arts background being trianed in extreme taebo by Billy Blanks? LOL isn't that aerobics excercising?!?...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

If I'm drunks from the night before, I'll ask his son if it's true. We doesn't get along too well, but muh, I'll be drunk. (And yesh, he's in one of my classes again this semester.)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There go my hopes for a Deep Blue Sea sequel.


----------



## sttywilliam (Oct 7, 2009)

He needs to fight Bob Sapp. Like now.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

My moderate interest for LL's possible career was just completely overshadowed by Jason David Frank's. (The Green Ranger.)


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This is starting to get retarded. Why does everyone and their brother think they can fight at an elite level? 

I really wish there weren't so many desperate promoters that are willing to sellout and put a no talent "star" on their card as a headliner just to make a quick buck.

AND, I wish there weren't so many retarded fans that are willing to pay to see them "fight".


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd pay just to see his cocky ass get knocked the eff out.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> This is starting to get retarded. Why does everyone and their brother think they can fight at an elite level?
> 
> I really wish there weren't so many desperate promoters that are willing to sellout and put a no talent "star" on their card as a headliner just to make a quick buck.
> 
> AND, I wish there weren't so many retarded fans that are willing to pay to see them "fight".


saddly i would be one of the retarded fans to pay and see him fight :confused05: if it was just any ole' rapper or actor i would go ehh but with LL he has the intellect where he would not do this if he did not think he actually could win. he is one of the few that i will give the benefit of the doubt too



name goes here said:


> Actually I found the link
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


i saddly am starting to like this vid


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

LL keeps around 205 for everyday life, but drops about 10 pounds when doing tours, so he'd actually be Middleweight most likely or Light Heavy if he's lazy. and if you've ever seen his shows, his cardio is devine!


i think since DMX wanted to fight too, maybe they can go at it in a music 3 rounder.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

A lot of fans may not like it, but it's good for MMA. It gains attention. These guys will soon enough see what it's really like, lose, then never fight again. But in the process, it'll bring upon more fans.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> This is starting to get retarded. Why does everyone and their brother think they can fight at an elite level?
> 
> I really wish there weren't so many desperate promoters that are willing to sellout and put a no talent "star" on their card as a headliner just to make a quick buck.
> 
> AND, I wish there weren't so many retarded fans that are willing to pay to see them "fight".


What's the harm? It absolutely legitimizes MMA, some can will absolutely crush him and eventually... people will understand this elite level you're talking about. This is why MMA was invented and turned into a sport.



G0K0S said:


> A lot of fans may not like it, but it's good for MMA. It gains attention. These guys will soon enough see what it's really like, lose, then never fight again. But in the process, it'll bring upon more fans.



Yup agreed. We're in the very early days of MMA and we need unreal publicity to take it to the next level - 35 years from now we can diss this kind of stunt as unnecessary and insulting. :thumb02:


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

M_D said:


> i saddly am starting to like this vid



If you like that, check this out. It's a really good cover.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGURo35EtAU


----------

